# Need help with making a small socket LED light for 1gal minibow



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So I got a 1gal mini bow tank off BigFishy. I just had time tonight to take it out of the car (ekk the sand!) and test out the pump and lighting. Been busy the last while so I just finally had time to take it out of the the car and do the testing.

Well the pump works but it's the lighting that I want some help on. The light lights up but the mini LED bulb bulb with mini socket that came with the tank does not really light up the tank evenly. I turned off all lights in the room when I tested it and it appears to only light up half of the tank while the other half of the tank is barely lit. 

I found an old 7W incandesant light bulb that was in a night light at home in prep for tonights product testing. The 7W incan. bulb in the tank lights up very evenly but with that yellow coloring. 

I was wondering if anyone with electrical experience can help me out with making a flat light using a small light socket. What I mean is I plan on taking a small socket bulb, breaking it, chucking the glass and guts, then need help on how to wire that to an aluminum bar which I plan on using as a heatsink and I will be mounting 1-2 Cree XRE Q5 LED's which I plan on running at 250lm each for 500lms with a possible tiny 3mm red LED for night lighting. 

I'd like to use that socket inside the minibow to power it then running another wire in. I need some visual help on building this as I'm a visual learner.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jopo (Nov 2, 2006)

I recently encountered the same problem. I replaced the incandescent with a 4w CFL (had to remove the plastic shield from the hood for it to fit, you could glue some tabs on or silicone the edges so it'll rest on the rim) and put aluminum foil behind the bulb and down the side of the hood to it's edge. I haven't got the tank running yet but it definitely appears that the foil/cfl has balanced out the lighting.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jopo said:


> I recently encountered the same problem. I replaced the incandescent with a 4w CFL (had to remove the plastic shield from the hood for it to fit, you could glue some tabs on or silicone the edges so it'll rest on the rim) and put aluminum foil behind the bulb and down the side of the hood to it's edge. I haven't got the tank running yet but it definitely appears that the foil/cfl has balanced out the lighting.


Just a thought. If you still have your water light shield you might wanna get a heat gun or high power hair dryer and blow the plastic a bit and give the plastic a slight push to give it a ~X degree angle so that the cover can go back on and cover the 4W CFL. Never done that before but may work.


----------



## jopo (Nov 2, 2006)

Great idea, I'll report back if I try it


----------

